# Updating existing campsite database entries



## DABurleigh

The recording of, and accessing campsite information by, LOCATION information in this database has had a chequered past; enough to turn me off anyway. However, nuke's recent efforts at integrating Google maps has turned things around big time; the functionality and ease of use are great, better than any other campsite/ aire online or book source, IMHO.

The corollary is that the mass of information already submitted by many contributors needs its location information checking and updating in order to maximise the utility of this database with its improved functionality. Not to do so risks spoiling the ship for a halfpenny of tar.

To do this is straightforward.

1) Remind yourself of the degree of your past sacrifices by looking here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&file=Top25

2) Go to this page:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=search
scroll down to the top of the tickbox section, and click on:
"View my campsite entries only"

3) Looking at each site entry in turn, if there is a pictorial "satnav" icon to the right of "Rating" on the top line after the site name, great! If not, then:

4) Click on "Modify this entry" icon at the bottom right of the site listing.

5) The previous "Recommended?" box has been changed to a clearer and more helpful "Visited by MHF member?", so check its entry is correct.

6) Ensure the correct "Campsite Type" entry has been selected. Change via the pull-down menu if required.

7) Correct and add anything else you are prepared to do at the moment. The ease of adding multiple photos is much better than I recall, for example.

8 ) Now, the most important part of all, go to the bottom and click on "Save and go to GPS Stage"

9) Pan and zoom the map to locate the site as precisely as you can. You can either click the arrow and +/- keys or click and drag the map itself for pan, and the slider control for zoom. The zoom is centred on the map, so it helps first to pan the location to the centre of the map. Use the Satellite or Hybrid buttons if it helps precision.

10) Click once on the map where the site is. A pin appears at that location.

11) Go to the top of the map and click on "Save Campsite Location".

12) Imagine rapturous applause from fellow MHF members, and suitably motivated, go back to 3) !

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

You have saved me a bundle of work _ I volunteered to tell others of 'incorrect' positioning - I see you moved your one from the Indian Ocean 

The description above about how to go about it has greatly simplified what I was telling people who then asked 'how?'

Still wouldn't be in PeeJay's shoes 161 sites was it? He deserves a medal.

Regards Frank


----------



## peejay

> Still wouldn't be in PeeJay's shoes 161 sites was it?


Yes, thanks for that Frank :?

I've started ammending them but it may take a while.

I've had a quick look and poor old BrianR has a bundle to do as well.

pete


----------



## artona

Hi

Thanks for highlighting this Dave. 

Just spotted a campsite on the directory - burnt House Farm in Ipswich that I did not know about, will be having a look, thanks for posting Crissey


stew


----------



## bognormike

Thanks DAB - I've just started updating mine! Didn't realise I was no5 on the list - could take some time!


----------



## sallytrafic

Still think its buggy though.

Just recommending one of the sites I entered and thought I would check a detail so went into map it wasn't there zoomed in just in case nada.

Went into the data base there it is complete with the new mini map went back to the map reloaded it and lo there it is could see it without even zooming. Back to the entry to amend opening dates and its not given me the edit symbol.

Then I notice that the edit symbol does appear but only at the summary stage not at the detailed one which is where I noticed the small error.

Regards Frank


----------



## nukeadmin

not sure why it didnt show the first time but it did the second Frank



> not at the detailed one


What exact url is that Frank ?


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi Nuke

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=751

Also the picture shown on the summary page has gone missing from the detailed page 

Regards Frank


----------



## gaspode

Hi Frank

I had a similar problem with photo's on one I tried to modify last night. In the end I deleted all the photo's and started adding them again - and it seemed to cure it. :roll:


----------



## 96088

sallytrafic said:


> Then I notice that the edit symbol does appear but only at the summary stage not at the detailed one which is where I noticed the small error.
> Regards Frank


Same problem here, also if go further down the page of the detailed entry and click on 'Modify this campsite' I get a 'Campsite ID to Modify ?:' message with a box presumably for the entering of the ID.

Apart from the odd bug I do think the whole feature has been improved considerably over the last few days.

Edit

Of course the East/South/North/West Yorkshire problem remains to be fixed :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

I have 14 in tht database but as I changed my user name last year knocking of the 894 bit I cannot change anything and only have 1 site showing under LadyJ the other 13 are under LadyJ894

:?: so what do I do :?: :?: :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic

LadyJ said:


> I have 14 in tht database but as I changed my user name last year knocking of the 894 bit I cannot change anything and only have 1 site showing under LadyJ the other 13 are under LadyJ894
> 
> :?: so what do I do :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Nuke fixed that for someone recently on the other thread but didn't report back perhaps a pm?

Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

Patience is a virtue. All mods will have modify access shortly. If that doesn't apply to all staff, Jac, you can enjoy delegating 

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

OK from the top

Modify issue sorted, the only modify button icon you should now see is on your own entries only and it is shown on the bottom right of each entry (not at the bottom of the page)

LadyJs entries switched to her new username 

and i think i have fixed it for the mods to have edit access for all entries. Will test over next 10-15 mins and if so they will be able to help out.


----------



## nukeadmin

another small enhancement,
If you go to the map page and choose Show My Entries only in the filter dropdown it does just that


----------



## peejay

> and i think i have fixed it for the mods to have edit access for all entries. Will test over next 10-15 mins and if so they will be able to help out.


Excellent dave, perhaps you (and a few mods) could test a few of mine and add the missing map details while you're there :roll:

pete


----------



## gaspode

Just a reminder to all the members who have entries in the campsite database but haven't yet checked their accuracy and entered the map coordinates. We have a team working on updates, including our two new Campsite Admins but if they have to edit your entry they probably won't do it as accurately as you could. Also it takes them much longer because they don't have detailed information on the location like you do.

Whilst checking your sites could you please make sure that the site "Type" is correct and also that the name of the town is in the "Town" field. If the name of the town is anywhere else then the search facility won't find your entry.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sallytrafic

gaspode said:


> Just a reminder to all the members who have entries in the campsite database but haven't yet checked their accuracy and entered the map coordinates. We have a team working on updates, including our two new Campsite Admins but if they have to edit your entry they probably won't do it as accurately as you could. Also it takes them much longer because they don't have detailed information on the location like you do.
> 
> Whilst checking your sites could you please make sure that the site "Type" is correct and also that the name of the town is in the "Town" field. If the name of the town is anywhere else then the search facility won't find your entry.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Couldn't this post be put on a seperate thread and made sticky until we finish all 1241 sites?

Regards frank


----------



## ralph-dot

*Anonymous* has 21 Entries, has anyone checked these out?

Ralph


----------



## nukeadmin

Yes Ralph i believe Ken and others have gone through these or are working through them ?


----------



## gaspode

ralph-dot said:


> *Anonymous* has 21 Entries, has anyone checked these out?Ralph


Hi Ralph

Funnily enough, Anonymous was the first member that I updated so if a few locations of his (hers?) aren't quite spot on my excuse is that I needed some practice. :lol:

In case anyone is wondering who is this "Anonymous", it's a member whos data was lost when the server hard drive failed a couple of years ago. Much of the data was recovered eventually but some of it couldn't be attributed to the member who entered it so it had to remain "Anonymous", better that than lose it altogether. I wonder who it was that entered those sites? If it was you, let us know. :wink:


----------



## sheringham

Well, done some and others to do!!. 

Lesson learned, is in future to make more detailed notes of the site in the diary as well as the activities undertaken. 
Thank goodness for Google Earth as it enables recognition of the site, else I dont think that I would have completed some. 
Travelling for 16 weeks + a year adds up to a lot of sites and Aires.
We do not use or have a Sat Nav unit so co-ordinates have thus far not formed part of the info felt to be important.

Anyway I can't wind up an electronic moron when I miss the road or direction despite being "informed" in "ample time" as we pass the point where we should have left the road we are on!!!!!!! :roll: :roll:  

Ron


----------



## gaspode

Hi Sheringham

Here's a tip for finding obscure sites visually:

Instead of using Google Earth try FlashEarth
http://www.flashearth.com/

It allows you to use the Microsoft maps in addition to Google (which are better resolution in some places). It also has a very good search facility and when you've got your location centered on the map (double click it) the latitude and longtitude coordinates are listed at the bottom right of the map screen so you can enter these figures direct into the campsite input screen instead of having to find the site on the Google map.


----------



## sallytrafic

Hi

I find sometimes the flashearth search facility plays up. The other day it couldn't find Nancy! Sometimes it will work with postcodes other times not. All i do is close it and reopen works for me.

(Hi Sherringham Lat Longs are not just for GPS, map users can use them as well.)

Regards Frank

*A Big PS*

Attached what my browser tab bar looks like when I'm editing the database.

Click to enlarge.

From L to R

*MHF Forums, the MHF campsite edit that I'm doing , MHF campsite database in case I need to check what the entry said before editing, web site of entry if available, Google Maps, Flashearth.*

By the way tabs are one of the ways that browsers have recently improved this one is Safari but I believe also now on IE7


----------



## sheringham

Thanks Gaspode

Have just sampled "Flash Earth" and can see some benefits. Must spend some time on it in order to have comparison with Google Earth.

Frank
We tend to use Insite maps at 1 : 800.000 for perspective and larger scale 1 : 200.000 for local identification. Dont see any Lat/Long refs.

As an ex "navigator" on VLCCs (Hence my antipathy towards Sat Navs)
I am occassionally accused, by the better half, of not being able to navigate a t**d around a bucket with a stick!!! Of course thats only when things go well whereas when they don't ........?

Ron


----------



## sallytrafic

sheringham said:


> Thanks Gaspode
> 
> Have just sampled "Flash Earth" and can see some benefits. Must spend some time on it in order to have comparison with Google Earth.
> 
> Frank
> We tend to use Insite maps at 1 : 800.000 for perspective and larger scale 1 : 200.000 for local identification. Dont see any Lat/Long refs.
> 
> As an ex "navigator" on VLCCs (Hence my antipathy towards Sat Navs)
> I am occassionally accused, by the better half, of not being able to navigate a t**d around a bucket with a stick!!! Of course thats only when things go well whereas when they don't ........?
> 
> Ron


Well I have a little programme on my psion which knows the grivation and gives me 8 figure OS grids from Lat Long .......but what I meant was using the zoom facility on the campsite map you can zoom it in to see where a site is and mark up a physical map all without GPS.

As someone who designed part of, and then managed the installation, of some of the differential GPS stations (DGPS) around the country it kept me in employment so I feel no antipathy at all towards GPS, but I hear where you are coming from.

I used to carry out DECCA chain station inspections too for a while.

Regards Frank


----------



## ralph-dot

> I've had a quick look and poor old BrianR has a bundle to do as well.


200

You properly already know this but I just had a look and BrianR hasn't been online since August 06, if he has left us, are his entries being checked?

Ralph


----------



## sallytrafic

I understand BognorMike has that unenviable task  what am I smiling for - I'm doing the 'n's so the 'p's aren't that far away for me some big hitters in there.

Regards Frank


----------



## ralph-dot

Need any help?

Ralph


----------



## Telbell

This is a superb faCILITY And congratulations to those who have worked hard to provide it.

One query- when I print out an individual campsite page the mapo is printed but without the campsite "logo" position. Is there something askew with my settings or is the lgo not supposed to print?

Thanks


----------



## gaspode

Hi Ralph

Thanks for the offer of help, much appreciated.

Olley is due to start on the sites for BrianR today or tomorrow, quite a big job as Frank says. Hopefully we should be able to cope but if we need any further help we'll bear your offer in mind. Now that Peejay is back from his break, he will hopefully be able to update most of his own entries so that's one "P" you don't need to worry about Frank.


----------



## ralph-dot

Here if you need me

Ralph


----------



## Boff

Hi all,

OK, all my sites are up-to-date now, so you can safely ignore them.

I had found that one of BrianR's sites was out of position, so I had PMed him about this. Is he still around, or shall I contact Olley?

Furthermore I have noticed that there are some "orphan" sites, like e.g. Dolwyddelan, that have empty "Submitted by" fields. I suggest that some of us more active submitters "adopt" these so they can be maintained. I would volunteer for Dolwyddelan, and maybe some more.

Best Regards,
Gerhard

P.S: I would also volunteer to check and update some of the other sites, if needed, so if you still need more help...


----------



## DABurleigh

And we will today achieve 1000 campsites ON THE MAP, with around 500 to be transferred. That's an impressive achievement in total size of the database, too, since the improved functionality/utility and emphasis on location.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

DABurleigh said:


> And we will today achieve 1000 campsites ON THE MAP, with around 500 to be transferred. That's an impressive achievement in total size of the database, too, since the improved functionality/utility and emphasis on location.
> 
> Dave


Well I hope so Dave but of the last 40 or so that I've edited only three have resulted in a new map entry - adding towns correcting type of campsite mainly in this batch. That said we were stuck at about 950 for quite a while and yesterday there was quite a spurt 

Regards Frank


----------



## kipperkid

I think I've done all mine, but I have to say it takes forever and a day for the maps to load if you are on dial up!!!


----------



## nukeadmin

I was thinking btw, wouldnt it be good if someone penned a missive to each of the mh mags saying how good this facility was, would seem crass coming from the site owner, but a happy user perhaps ........


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I've got it to 997 but someone will have to do the last push the next 20 I have to edit all already have Lat Long.

Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh

Oh ye of little faith. With 3 hours to go:
"There are 1048 Campsites / Stopovers on our Map (71.2%)"

Mind you, just as well. Thought I'd add some tonight but the site is so slow I'm off to watch TV instead, without even catching up on posts.

Dave


----------



## peejay

:crazyeyes: :crazyeyes: Well, I think thats finally all mine done :crazyeyes: :crazyeyes:


pete


----------



## sallytrafic

peejay said:


> :crazyeyes: :crazyeyes: Well, I think thats finally all mine done :crazyeyes: :crazyeyes:
> 
> pete


Smashing (in the middle of the 'O's now)

Frank


----------



## 96088

We seem to be getting data loss on the Irish entries (when I click on Ireland I get the following message...'Sorry there are no matching campsites for your search in our database'.) 

Can somebody double check this for me please.


----------



## sallytrafic

Oldskool said:


> We seem to be getting data loss on the Irish entries (when I click on Ireland I get the following message...'Sorry there are no matching campsites for your search in our database'.)
> 
> Can somebody double check this for me please.


They are still there Oldskool try accessing them from the 'campsite map' or in 'Find a campsite' don't click on the map use the pull down menu which lists the countries.

In the meantime I'll pm nuke and get him to correct the bug. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic

*Bug Fixed*

Nuke has fixed it and I have tested it 

Regards Frank


----------



## mandyandandy

Got loads of new pics of Aires but keeps telling me my UTL not right. 

Tried to write to Peejay but apparently this member does not exist.

Tried to do some updates on 2 Aires yesterday but didn't go through. 

Ohhh and while I am whinging will someone get rid of that stupid orange circle that limits you to 50 mile radius, puts me off using the map altogether and I was one of its biggest fans and point it out to others all the time. 

Many thanks for any help you can give.

Mandy


----------



## Grizzly

mandyandandy said:


> Tried to write to Peejay but apparently this member does not exist.


Have you tried under " peejay" ie no capital letter ? He exists....

G


----------



## mandyandandy

Hiya, 

I actually clicked on his link within campsite datebase so thought that would be him. 

Never mind I am sure he will sort the problem if someone else doesn't get there first.  

Thanks for your help
Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy

Just done a whole new one for Bray Dunes and added 3 pics, never took me to map to plot it just straight to end section so guessing it doesn't like me today as it worked fine yesterday.  

Fed up now so will go for today and try again tomorrow, (only on in a morning) 

Mandy


----------

